# Property price snapshot AD



## Paradise Lost (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,
I've read a lot on here about property in AD but as I'm currently negotiating a potential move to AD I'd value a current snapshot.

Me

1) early 40s single
2) executive job in banking/finance
3) I am very sociable/like a drink and would like to be within striking distance (taxi or walk) of decent pubs or bars

My assumptions

1) rents are going up +5% a year
2) it is illegal to share renting a villa
3) you can apartment share
4) prices on dubizzle are not necessarily representative due to low prices being offered

My preferred property

1) somewhere near work ( I'd be working centrally in AD city)
2) preferably a 1 or 2 bed with balcony ( or shared 2/3 bed?)
3) covered parking ( in case I decide to buy a vehicle)
4) new or newish ( -3 years or so)

My questions

1) Are my assumptions correct?
2) how much currently is my preferred property pa?
3) is it better to live near work or not?

I would greatly value your feedback.

Thanks in advance


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Paradise Lost said:


> Hi,
> I've read a lot on here about property in AD but as I'm currently negotiating a potential move to AD I'd value a current snapshot.
> 
> Me
> ...


yes sounds about right.


----------

